# The Training Room?



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey guys, been a while since I posted in here! 

Anyway, I was looking on the net last night and came accross a site called The Training Room. Basically it's a fast track course to becoming a personal trainer. It's a 6 week course and costs just under £3500, but I've already got (well, in the process of) the level 2 gym instructor course so they can knock that off. Plus it's an extra £500 off if you pay up front. So I can get it for £2500.

It looks good, and it's got lots of links to big health clubs and cruise ships etc, with interviews with gyms all through the course. I rang up and the lady said there's a 95% chance they'll get you in with a company and as it says on the site, the starting wages are between 20-30k a year!

Has anyone done this or had experience with this company? It seems well known and has academies in lots of different cities. Here's the link....

http://www.thetrainingroom.com/

Cheers all.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

if it sounds too good be true it probably is.

if it really was that easy everyone would be doing it.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate i got my pt cert through them, all i can say is they are pants, they knew nothing and when i backed up my arguments with scientific proof they just ignored it,they say you will walk into jobs on the phone interveiw but then the person wo takes the classes and teaches you will turn around and say well most of you will be unemployed. they got us ZERO interveiws and wen we ring to as or elp they ignore or dont call / email back.

however it has got us the certificate we needed and are now self employed. if you are doing it for the cert then do it and just get through the BS. if you want them to get you a job dont bother , it will not happen and the tutor will tell you this themselfs !!!

try premier training, not sure what they are like but been told they are better, o and if you do , do it be prepared for to be told how to get down to 9 st but dont bother asking q on gaining weigt as i was told itsss a neiche market and ost wont need it so they dont teach it , o and be prepared to spin every day , they love that , i lost 12lbs in 6 weeks.

ime DONT DO IT


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> hi mate i got my pt cert through them, all i can say is they are pants, they knew nothing and when i backed up my arguments with scientific proof they just ignored it,they say you will walk into jobs on the phone interveiw but then the person wo takes the classes and teaches you will turn around and say well most of you will be unemployed. they got us ZERO interveiws and wen we ring to as or elp they ignore or dont call / email back.
> 
> however it has got us the certificate we needed and are now self employed. if you are doing it for the cert then do it and just get thr


This is exactly what I thought. I had enquired to do it, and they phoned me etc and got back to me and said I was accepted I wasn't sure due to the cost and it was a bit skeptical... they kept sending me email after email saying that it's my last chance to book as places are limited and kept sending them lol.

Im now just doing it thru NASM and it only costs £1,300. And thats personal training full LEVEL 3 Reps.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> This is exactly what I thought. I had enquired to do it, and they phoned me etc and got back to me and said I was accepted I wasn't sure due to the cost and it was a bit skeptical... they kept sending me email after email saying that it's my last chance to book as places are limited and kept sending them lol.
> 
> Im now just doing it thru NASM and it only costs £1,300. And thats personal training full LEVEL 3 Reps.


it is a rip mate, but did get me my reps level 3 and now im working as a pt but dont do anything they said lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> it is a rip mate, but did get me my reps level 3 and now im working as a pt but dont do anything they said lol


Just out of interest how is it going as a pt? are you working for a company or on your own? cheers.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

my mentor from my university work placement said they were good and it was really intense. saying that though he is now employed at a gym and isnt earning great money. but he does really know his stuff. where did you go warren??


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

research on the web, as what other users have said.....theyve got BAD reputation


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Just out of interest how is it going as a pt? are you working for a company or on your own? cheers.


me and the gf have just et up self employed, havent started floor walking yet though so cant say how we will do but its a large gym chain up here and has 1500 per week in there but no perssonal trainer except up so looks good in terms of aims but will let you know soon, as we are busy setting up advertising in there etc etc. however the manager there says there was one guy in the past who never bothered and got around 5 clients and then after him there was a company who really tred and spoke to people , advertised and got 30 +. me and the gf are both frieldy and hopefully can get a good client base.



miketheballer said:


> my mentor from my university work placement said they were good and it was really intense. saying that though he is now employed at a gym and isnt earning great money. but he does really know his stuff. where did you go warren??


did he do the course? and if so was he a trainer who had knowlege before or just take in the patter? honestly the rubbish they taught was appauling, the trainer had to put off teacing nutrition for a week while she read up on it, then the stuf she taught was terrible, ie how many kcals in p/c/f, what are the side effects of over eating a) loose weight B) gain weight. ... seriously no lies, do you really need a week to intake that?

oh and the gym based boxing she taught , was wrong in so many ways. actually told us to punch with elbow so high above the fist it was crazey to te point people could injur shoulder, when i corrected it she says and what qualifies me, ad even when ipointed out i was a qualified kickboxing and boxing coach, she says well i teach it like this and have for years.

just pants all the way thorugh, but i needed that bit of paper and have got it now


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> me and the gf have just et up self employed, havent started floor walking yet though so cant say how we will do but its a large gym chain up here and has 1500 per week in there but no perssonal trainer except up so looks good in terms of aims but will let you know soon, as we are busy setting up advertising in there etc etc. however the manager there says there was one guy in the past who never bothered and got around 5 clients and then after him there was a company who really tred and spoke to people , advertised and got 30 +. me and the gf are both frieldy and hopefully can get a good client base.


Okk cheers for that mate, would be appreciated if you kept me updated :thumbup1: and good luck with the business!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

o and 12 weeks later im still waiting for my certs to come through


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> o and 12 weeks later im still waiting for my certs to come through


Did your gf do hers thru the training room as well mate?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

aye mate with me, on one note i wish i had of went with a better co and learned more, but i have got the paper i need now and can put into practice what i know and what im learning all the time on ere, on net , from books, papers


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmm interesting, thanks for the replies.

They shouldn't say they can almost guarantee you a job if they can't!

Just going to have a look on NASM now Scott. Does anyone know of any other decent sites for getting the level 3? Ideally I'd like it to be one I can go to, not online learning if you know what I mean. £1,300 is very good in comparison to The Training Room's price, and been as I'll have my level 2 by then maybe I could get it even cheaper?

I'm not really fussy where it is, I can get accomadation. Ideally I'd like something that's quite short, like 6-12 weeks or whatever. I live in Wales so surely there's something in Cardiff?

Will keep looking but if anyone else knows of anything then let me know please!

Cheers


----------



## kathjones7 (Sep 11, 2012)

Bulkamania said:


> Hmm interesting, thanks for the replies.
> 
> They shouldn't say they can almost guarantee you a job if they can't!
> 
> ...


----------



## kathjones7 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi,

Was wondering if you had found an alternative as my son just nearly got talked into this course and we are near Cardiff. After reading the comments trying to talk him out of it but he reluctant to turn it down as the telephone interviewer was very persuasive. Be grateful if any one can point us in right direction.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

kathjones7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was wondering if you had found an alternative as my son just nearly got talked into this course and we are near Cardiff. After reading the comments trying to talk him out of it but he reluctant to turn it down as the telephone interviewer was very persuasive. Be grateful if any one can point us in right direction.


Look at Activeiq and YMCAfit


----------



## SarahConnor (Mar 12, 2014)

Did you get on a fitness course in the end Bulkmania? I am based in South Wales, used to be heavily into fitness but fitness isn't great right now but getting back on track and want to take the fitness route career wise ? Any advice would be helpful?



Bulkamania said:


> Hmm interesting, thanks for the replies.
> 
> They shouldn't say they can almost guarantee you a job if they can't!
> 
> ...


----------



## Seren (Aug 24, 2015)

Im doing this course but it's a home course and I have to pay nearly £3000. No one has replied to my emails and they haven't told me what I'm meant to be doing, they've given me books but that's it. There are no questions they've given me to answer. When I signed up they said If I stopped doing the course I wouldn't have to pay the rest so that's what I did but they said I've had to pay it all. I'm stuck paying £83 a month for nothing!! I need to do something about it but they won't listen to me and keep saying I need to pay


----------



## Allyb (May 30, 2012)

Just don't pay them?


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

don't know about the site,but your name suggests you are one of those douchebags who do not what they are doing in the gym, however you seem overlyconfident with no base whatsoever so you may well succeed in that field,no joke!


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

They are all a joke. Get the certificate as cheap as possible and self study whatever you don't already know.

And 100% don't pay extra for "help finding a job" that is a pure scam.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Do you actually need a certificate to do personal training? or is it just so a gym can employ you as one?


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

I have no experience with the company or PT'ing but I do know my gym has been over run with people on this course for a few months, as far as i could see it was a waste of time, they mostly stood around in groups talking about non gym related stuff and taking up space. Now and again they would perform a few reps on a machine and move on. Tbh it looked like a course for chumps.


----------



## Richard25 (Oct 28, 2015)

I got my Level 3 Diploma (Level 2 & Level 3 Certificate) from Be A Better You. I highly recommend them. If you're looking for an intensive course with hands on learning then they're definitely the company for you. My trainer was very helpful and answered all of my questions. After I completed the course I emailed them my CV and they helped me improve it. Then they sent off my CV to the gyms that I was interested in. The course was reasonably priced. I had the option to pay upfront with a discount. The upfront cost was £1,998. I decided to go with the 24+ loan option though. So the actual course cost was £2,882. I recommend the 24+ loan though because you don't have to pay it back until your'e making at least £21,000. Feel free to ask me questions about the course. Oh here's their website http://bit.ly/1RBtnSd


----------



## Arp (Sep 2, 2016)

This company the training room are a disgrace endless amounts of phone calls to get me to sign up finally signed up ended up finding a much cheaper course by a mile now I'm battling to get my deposit back endless emails and calls to no reply if I was you guys thinking of a company to go with I would avoid these at all cost bad bad news


----------



## OllieSports (Apr 10, 2017)

Guys, avoid this company at ALL costs.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

View attachment IMG_3894.GIF


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

OllieSports said:


> Guys, avoid this company at ALL costs.


 Seen the thread was 7 years old and curiosity got the better of me to see who the grave digger was. Strong first post

0 for effort

Tricky


----------



## adamalbiejnr (May 15, 2018)

I would recommend HFE, that's who I did my Level 3 with and loved. Like with everything though, it's important to do research. As long as you get what you want out of the course, that's what counts.


----------



## kapoor1 (Jul 31, 2018)

Scam avoid avoid, they call you offering you courses that cost around £300-900 it will very depending on course they offer you, its all b.s . they will take your money or offer you a loan and leave you with plain papers. just google the training room terms and conditions and have a read at the disgusting ways they use to fool you they are in control once you part your money so T.C is most important to read. also google the training room scam. you will alot of people who have been fooled, They called me today offering me an IT course LOL, I dont fall for this crap.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

kapoor1 said:


> Scam avoid avoid, they call you offering you courses that cost around £300-900 it will very depending on course they offer you, its all b.s . they will take your money or offer you a loan and leave you with plain papers. just google the training room terms and conditions and have a read at the disgusting ways they use to fool you they are in control once you part your money so T.C is most important to read. also google the training room scam. you will alot of people who have been fooled, They called me today offering me an IT course LOL, I dont fall for this crap.
> 
> View attachment 159871
> 
> ...


 It is not a scam lol.

I did my level 2 gym instructor and level 3 personal trainer course with them on a 6 week course.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Been a personal trainer for a year - did the 6 week course with them.

They're very expensive but the course was well taught.

IT IS *NOT A SCAM*


----------

